# Yukon Vs Latitude 36



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey all, hope you're having a good Monday!

My question is simple. My lawn is mostly Yukon bermuda, but I want the absolute most cold hardy cultivar there is. I'm located in the Ohio river valley in southern OH, right on the coolest edge of zone 7. Single digits occur 1 or 2 nights a year, and I will get a couple degrees below 0 once every decade or so. I'm sure many, if not all of you have heard of the new strains Latitude 36 and Northbridge that are supposed to be even hardier than Yukon. My local golf course just replaced all of their fairways and tees with these and it looks incredible (Yes, I took pictures the last time I played Lol).

With all that out of the way, if I plug Lat 36 into my existing Yukon, will it look that much different? From what I've seen and read about there wouldn't be enough of a difference to fuss about, but what do you think?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would be hesitant - even a very slight difference in color or texture would jump out at you from a distance. I think it would look patchy.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I agree it is hard to get 2 different cultivars that match up in color. Yukon has a different dark greenish gray look. Darker then common
The only thing i would do is buy a few squares next summer. Lay it out next to the yukon and see how it compares.
No one will be able to tell you for sure unless they have done such of a comparison themselves.
I believe Lat is a lighter color than yukon but i haven't done the comparison.
Another cold tolerant cultivar is Patriot Bermuda. However the same issue applies.
Your best bet is not to mix the varieties You will always get more winter kill during the 1st winter after seeding. See how this year goes.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I would be hesitant - even a very slight difference in color or texture would jump out at you from a distance. I think it would look patchy.





Tellycoleman said:


> I agree it is hard to get 2 different cultivars that match up in color. Yukon has a different dark greenish gray look. Darker then common
> The only thing i would do is buy a few squares next summer. Lay it out next to the yukon and see how it compares.
> No one will be able to tell you for sure unless they have done such of a comparison themselves.
> I believe Lat is a lighter color than yukon but i haven't done the comparison.
> ...


Ok thanks. I definitely notice the different color and texture between Yukon and common. I'm still in the process of converting over to all bermuda, and due to budget and the size of the yard, I've been slowly seeding, plugging and trying to get it to take over, instead of sodding. I was shocked this season to see how much common bermuda came in just from setting the mower height down. The fescues and ryes I had previously really seemed to retreat due to this one change! I truly have a transition zone lawn, that's for sure. I also purchased Celsius and plan to apply it gradually to "battle" areas where cool season grasses are trying to poke through.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

If you get a reel mower and start cutting below 1/2 inch. Your common Bermuda will not like it at all but your Yukon will love it. 
It's amazing how much my Yukon took over the common Bermuda this summer by cutting low using pgr and fertilizer.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> If you get a reel mower and start cutting below 1/2 inch. Your common Bermuda will not like it at all but your Yukon will love it.
> It's amazing how much my Yukon took over the common Bermuda this summer by cutting low using pgr and fertilizer.


Glad you said this Tellycoleman! That is my plan for next year to get rid of my common. Glad to know it worked for somebody else!


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> If you get a reel mower and start cutting below 1/2 inch. Your common Bermuda will not like it at all but your Yukon will love it.
> It's amazing how much my Yukon took over the common Bermuda this summer by cutting low using pgr and fertilizer.


Yes @Tellycoleman a reel mower is something I would love to have. I do have a manual push reel mower, and I like to workout, but yikes!  In the meantime, I plan to get my rotary deck leveled and also level the lawn next year. We get pretty bumpy in spots and run the risk of scalping. And forgive a TLF noob, but what exactly is "pgr"? Lol!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

andymac7 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> > If you get a reel mower and start cutting below 1/2 inch. Your common Bermuda will not like it at all but your Yukon will love it.
> ...


God's gift to lawncare.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > Tellycoleman said:
> ...


Wow.. :shock: $300 to reduce mowing frequency?? This stuff must be mixed with gold dust or something. Maybe someday, but right now I'm just trying to convert my lawn to bermuda from cool season grasses, so my Yukon can run and spread all it wants.  If it does invade flower beds, fine, I will happily pull up those runners and redistribute.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

andymac7 said:


> Wow.. :shock: $300 to reduce mowing frequency?? This stuff must be mixed with gold dust or something. Maybe someday, but right now I'm just trying to convert my lawn to bermuda from cool season grasses, so my Yukon can run and spread all it wants.  If it does invade flower beds, fine, I will happily pull up those runners and redistribute.


$136/gallon is more realistic: Quali-Pro T-Nex

Here is a quick example of the economics of PGR.

PGR also offers some benefits beyond reduced mowing frequency - improved color and pre-stress conditioning, for example.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Well well...

After looking through some NTEP reports, I was surprised to see Yukon still ahead of Latitude 36 in winterkill percentage. This is very interesting. Maybe I'm staying on the Yukon train after all!

https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/bg13/bg13_15-2/bg1315t21a.txt


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.. :shock: $300 to reduce mowing frequency?? This stuff must be mixed with gold dust or something. Maybe someday, but right now I'm just trying to convert my lawn to bermuda from cool season grasses, so my Yukon can run and spread all it wants.  If it does invade flower beds, fine, I will happily pull up those runners and redistribute.
> ...


@Ware Ware I just checked your link and I think Im going to order this next season. Quick Question what is ther preferred way to spray this? Backpack sprayer or What?

Also i was reading amazon reviews...can you fertilize your lawn the same day your spray this PGR...for increase horizontal spreading and growth for density?

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Ware I just checked your link and I think Im going to order this next season. Quick Question what is ther preferred way to spray this? Backpack sprayer or What?
> 
> Also i was reading amazon reviews...can you fertilize your lawn the same day your spray this PGR...for increase horizontal spreading and growth for density?
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest a backpack or push sprayer for your lawn size.

I would have no issues applying fertilizer and PGR on the same day.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I agree with @Ware 
I applied fertilizer at 1/2 pound every two weeks to help reduce fertilizer surge growth. I'm going to try liquid fertilizer next year. 
I try to make my pgr applications around my fertilizer applications to also reduce surges. 
I've gone a little crazy with pgr and can go about 4-5 days between mowing at 1/2 inch.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

I see we've deviated just a bit from topic. Lol. That's fine. While we're on the subject of fert then, anyone have any experience with Liquid Lawn? Seems to be pretty well balanced. If not a fan, what others specifically for Bermuda?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

andymac7 said:


> I see we've deviated just a bit from topic. Lol. That's fine. While we're on the subject of fert then, anyone have any experience with Liquid Lawn? Seems to be pretty well balanced. If not a fan, what others specifically for Bermuda?


I would just get AMS or urea and dissolve it in water. Others have liked the 18-0-1 Green Punch by Green County Fert (order through GCI Turf / Lawn Care Nut). I haven't fully gone into liquids yet though.


----------

